
Ask HN: Our Kickstarter project is failing - py23
We are Kickstarting a multi-platform game, an RPG for Android&#x2F;iOS&#x2F;Linux&#x2F;Mac&#x2F;PC. We are into our last week and we&#x27;ve only got 10% funding. We were conservative with our target, and our pricing seemed to be sound. Do we have any hope of getting funded at this stage, and if not, how can we do better?<p>The project page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;joelotter&#x2F;uplift-a-multi-platform-rpg
======
Udo
There is something to be learned from reasonable Kickstarter campaigns that
successfully complete their funding. First, the video. I get the feeling that
a lot of the successful video pitches are professionally produced, even though
they're often made to look casual. And there's _a lot_ of emphasis on the
videos.

You guys put your main emphasis on making the text part informative - maybe
too informative. I think it's no coincidence that many successful KS projects
look like they're already finished. Maybe a lot of them are indeed already
finished, but the rest are certainly faking it very elaborately. There's good
business sense in doing that: Kickstarter has become somewhat of a pre-order
platform, and people are used to ordering what they see, not what it might
become after funding.

I don't mean to be overly critical towards crowd funding, but one of the big
illusions "sold" by crowd funding platforms is that anyone can get their pet
project funded. In reality a lot of the people (if not indeed most of them)
you see doing well on Kickstarter are extremely well-connected on social media
or otherwise well-known. Crowd funding is a way of leveraging that kind of
clout. If you don't have that, it can be tough even getting your message in
front of the right audience.

One does not simply walk into Kickstarter. Successful people put a lot of
effort into looking like they are just casually letting the world know about
their thing and, behold, great fame and money follows. But that's not what's
actually happening behind the scenes. Crowd funding is not the big equalizer,
it's just another way of leveraging marketing potential that already exists.

If you can't put a check mark on at least two of these three things I talked
about (professional production, pre-existing audience, potential for runaway
virality), chances are it's not going to work out.

So honestly, no I don't think you'll reach your funding goal. However, that
doesn't mean it's a bad project. In fact, I would love following it over time
to see what you're doing. If you feel strongly about the concept, consider
doing it on the side or taking a few months off - this is the kind of project
that looks like it could very well be implemented as a hobby. Use that
development time to churn out videos and blog about your progress. Slowly
build up that audience. By the time you're done, you'll already have customers
and fans lined up.

~~~
andyidsinga
you're especially right about the pre-existing audience. i went to a
kickstarter boot camp ..and it was brought up a few times that a kickstarter
campaign should be at the end of a project's marketing effort. A community or
audience must be in place before day one of the campaign.

Also brought up : if a campaign fails, dont despair, put a link up before the
project ends that can 3xx redirect to a new campaign ...then build momentum &
audience from the failed campaign.

~~~
Udo
Sure, they could always try again. I can see how for some projects getting
crowdfunding traction might be the only real prospect, so it makes sense if
there are people who basically do nothing but hustle for weeks on end.

However, this doesn't strike me as that kind of project.

These guys could happily go on to make their thing and gradually show it to an
incremental audience as they're building it. It's not at all clear that they
actually _need_ to be successful on Kickstarter. They're makers and they'll
just make something that's fun for them. It could in fact be argued they'll
have more fun and freedom doing it on their own instead of subjecting
themselves to that sort of external pressure in exchange for a pittance.

~~~
andyidsinga
thats a great point - incremental build plus audience building is effectively
boot strapping. probably the best approach as long as they can continue to
avoid "needing" an injection of funds.

------
maccard
I didn't watch the video, but I read the description. How much do you think
you can accomplish in 3 months? 3 months, 3 people, 8000 pounds, that's hardly
living money, never mind development costs, and any costs you have to pay for
kickstarter for the physical rewards, etc. I wouldn't put my money out for
some people who have no track record of delivery, and there's no plan for what
will be delivered for the money, or what the end product will entail, what you
intend on doing with the product afterwards.

Also, anyone who stumbles across the page sees a project that is nowhere near
funding, and doomed for failure. If you can, get a lend of 4 or 5k, and get
your family and friends to pump the money into the kickstarter. If it's close
to funding you might get enough to clear the goal, and your money back from
your loan.

Also, your goal deliveries are october (for early access?) yet your funding is
for 3 months? what about the other 3/4 months in between times? What sort of
money are you going to spend on marketing the game when it reaches the app
store? All this information should be on the kickstarter page. You've also had
no updates in the month, which would be disappointing to see if I was a
backer.

~~~
py23
Being students, we were modest with personal funding as we've learned how to
live cheaply while working hard. Based on what we live off during term time,
this amount of funding is viable for us.

A loan is a big nono, we want 100% of funding to originate from customers. We
would not be Kickstarting otherwise.

So we are in university until the end of June (2.5 months), full time
development would begin at the start of July, ending with release at the start
of October (3 months). Early access would be some point prior to that. I hope
this justifies our timescale, although it does prove that we have not been
clear enough with this matter.

Thanks for your comment, lots for consideration!

------
egypturnash
I'm going to be cruel here.

I'm pretty sure you've got no hope of getting funded.

You're three guys barely out of school who are talking about your huge,
sprawling vision, and all you have to back it up is a handful of samey-looking
coder art. You've got a buggy abandoned year-old demo. You don't feel like
people who can even begin to finish a small game, much less this big dream.

If you guys want to be a game dev team, then narrow your scope. Build a name
for yourselves doing smaller games, learn something about promoting yourself.
Build an audience. Or work on this in your spare time, and produce a
compelling, polished first chapter of the story that gets people saying "wow!
I want to know how it ends!" when they play it.

When you have fans who are willing to give you a few bucks for a good,
finished game of limited scope, THEN you can consider a Kickstarter. Because a
lot of what makes a Kickstarter work is ACTIVATING YOUR EXISTING AUDIENCE.
Sure, you get people hearing about you and your work through KS, and you get
your fans promoting your work because they want the KS to succeed - but if you
don't have any existing fans who trust you to deliver on your promises, all
you're going to get is sympathy pledges from rich relatives.

Also? Find someone for your team who is actually training to be an artist
instead of letting the comp sci major who kinda likes to draw handle all the
art duties. Or have that coder who kinda likes to draw go take some serious
art classes. The existing art is high school notebook doodle level, those big
crude head shots of your different races really screams "amateur" to me. (As
do their names. Greens, Reds, Pinks? That's screaming that your world building
is superficial. Your elevator pitch is "explore a vast and beautiful galaxy
with rich stories at its heart"; what you're showing is neither beautiful nor
a compelling narrative base.)

I applaud you dreaming big. But you are not ready for this yet. This campaign
is the first failure of many you will encounter on your way to realizing this
dream of making a Cool Sci-Fi Zelda; if you stay on this path you will fail
many more times. Ideally you will learn something from every failure, and the
next one will be an excitingly new kind of failure; eventually you'll run out
of easy ways to fail and start finding some modest success. Good luck.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Personally, I think a straight up analysis like the OP here is not
particularly cruel, if it can be internalized by the team (which basically
means they can listen to it and not take it personally)

Summarizing it seems to be, story is poorly defined, the retro-8-bit art
doesn't work, and the lack of previous efforts does not give one confidence
that these things will be fixed.

I agree that failures will help define the value of success in the future.
(Experiencing overcoming that is the 'reward' for putting in the effort)

Short answer on the feedback, for the author, you are failing because you are
not ready yet. This has been a good checkpoint, and you have some good ideas
in this list of comments to explore.

------
bhouston
Hmm... here is some constructive criticism in the hopes that it helps. Please
note that I am making a snap judgement but that is what a lot of people do to
Kickstarters, so it is probably somewhat applicable even if it is harsh.

The graphics are lack luster in my opinion, at least the screenshots are not
that attractive as compared to other pixel art I have seen. They are quite
simple overall. Animation of the characters when moving is really not good, it
is Atari console level graphics in a lot of ways.

The camera work & lighting in the pitch video is really poor. Some of it could
have been said better as well. It was obviously recorded on web cams with no
color correction and no punchy editing. I think that hurts a lot as well.

------
secoif
Overall lack of professionalism is the problem. It looks like a highschool
student project. Art (not just the game-art) is sub-par (sorry!). Next time
you should involve someone who knows how to assemble a professional
presentation. Knowing when to call in help is the best skill you can learn.

------
tiquorsj
I own gameskinny.com and we cover a lot of kick starters. I will just give you
my opinion straight up. Based on your pledges you did not build a community
ahead of your kick starter. You have 800 pounds or so which is 10% of your
goal.

This kickstarter is done. That doesn't mean you can't have a successful one
again. Build a community of like minded people. Get a forum, post some info on
our forums, talk to people in RPG forums. Get 500 people who would fund you
for 20$ so that when you launch the next kick starter at least 100 of them do.

~~~
py23
We only started marketing after the Kickstarter page went live. From what
you're saying it sounds like we need to start the promotion long before that.
Thanks for your advice!

~~~
tiquorsj
I didn't say market. I said you need to build a community. You need to find
people who want a game like this but can't build it. Then get them to talk to
you and you talk to them. They will help spread your idea. Until you get some
like minded people you have no idea if you have a market. Once you know you do
have some people (and your mom and friends dont count) kick starter will help
you reach more people, but kickstarter cant be your first move.

~~~
reboog711
How is building a community different from marketing?

~~~
tiquorsj
Marketing focuses on your sales goals. Community building focuses on the
community's goals. They are related but that subtlety is important.

------
BenSS
Your reward tiers are pretty good, but the video goes for a full minute utill
you get to the actual game. Lots of talking heads doesn't make the user want
the game!

Has anyone else written about the game yet? You want it covered in other
places than just Kickstarter. Are your existing fans sharing/promoting it?
Have you made it easy for fans to share content about the game outside of
Kickstarter? If you don't have a group of people excited about the game
already and willing to promote it, your project will probably not succeed.
There's nothing wrong with pulling it and retooling.

------
ephemeralgomi
I mean this in the nicest way: I'd just like to point out that before
Kickstarter, pretty much your only option would have been to scrounge up the
money yourselves, invest it along with your sweat, blood, tears, and time into
making the game, and then release it only to find out that it doesn't resonate
with your target audience. With Kickstarter, you're able to discover up front
if what you're making isn't what people actually want, and save yourself the
wasted effort.

There's only one bit of tangible advice I have for you - and I haven't ever
run a successful Kickstarter, so take it with a grain of salt. I've worked in
games, and I know that they always take way more time and effort than you
expect, even with aggressive cutting/scoping. Whenever I see a game
Kickstarter with a target this low, my estimation of its failure probability
(even if it's overfunded!) is around 80-90%. It tells me that the people
involved don't really know what they're getting into. The lowest game
Kickstarter I ever backed was Radio the Universe with a target of $12k (but
ended up bringing in $80k), and I fully expected it to fail.

~~~
neltnerb
I have run unsuccessful kickstarter campaigns, and I think think this is the
least depressing way to think about it.

Kickstarter is a way to validate your business model for no money and minimal
time. You've just tested your MVP, and the feedback is that it's not what your
customers want.

This is pretty valuable, since hopefully by talking to the people who backed
your game (and the people here who wouldn't) you'll have a much better chance
of making something that is actually wanted later.

------
zmitri
I've worked with many crowd funding campaigns (around 90) and the most
successful way to make sure it happens is to send out personal emails
(anywhere from 10 to 25% conversion), followed by blast emails (around 10%
conversion), followed by Facebook (around 7-8%). Don't even bother with
Twitter unless you have over 100K followers or have an engaged following and
are going to tweet non-stop (2-3% conversion). I've tracked all this in
Mixpanel, so I'm not just giving you made up numbers.

Based on your goal, you will likely need to send out hundreds or potentially a
thousand personal emails to your first degree connections.

Once you reach around 40% it makes sense to ask those backers to start to band
around the project and share it with their friends. After which, 2nd degree
and 3rd degree connections start to back the project as well.

A great Facebook hack is to make an event with the end of the campaign and
invite all of your friends.

The reality is, you can still make it happen but it takes a lot of work and
you need to really want it. That or find one really big backer.

~~~
zmitri
Also, don't listen to the negativity in this thread. The majority of
commenters have probably have never done a crowdfunding campaign, and are not
likely going to back this because they don't know you.

It's important to have a clear pitch, and easy to follow dialogue, but that
isn't going to help you make this goal.

------
forrestthewoods
Your project looks like an amateur student game. I felt bad and didn't want to
say so until I reached the "Who Are We" section where it turns out that yes,
sure enough, y'all are amateur students.

If you shipped this as a complete project on your own without Kickstarter then
it'd be a great portfolio piece. It would definitely help you land job
interviews. It's just not something that people are going to give you money
for on Kickstarter. The bar is quite high these days and your project does not
meet it. I'm sorry.

------
impendia
I remember creating all sorts of games back when I was a student. I dreamed
big, and created at least some games which fell far short of my dreams -- but
I never imagined that I would be able to find an audience for them.

Nowadays, Kickstarter creates the _illusion_ that it is easy to become a
commercial success. Put a few screenshots up, create a website and video, and
_shazam_! Get rich. (Or, in your case, get enough to pay your expenses for
three months.) Except... as you discovered, it doesn't actually work like
that.

Unfortunately, as other commenters have explained, you don't currently have
the ability to convince people that you are going to make something great. But
that is _not_ to say that you can't make something great. Just to say that
commercial success requires a lot more than a big vision and the talent and
energy to see it through.

I urge you to give up on getting funded for now, and instead focus on finding
another way to see your vision through. Even if you never get a red cent --
even if you never even convince anyone to play it for _free_ \-- _you will
have created something_. Of your vision and conception, and through your own
hard work.

And something pretty damn cool, at that. Won't pay your rent, but in the long
run that's worth a hell of a lot more than eight thousand quid.

Good luck to you!

------
bendmorris
My advice would be to plan how you'll deliver the game anyway after not
getting funded. Certainly it would be nice to have £8,000 in preorders, but it
looks like you'll need to continue working on it in your own time until you
finish. Many games are completed this way, and you can do it too.

Have any of you developed games in the past? If not, finishing this game on
your own and releasing it will be a great learning experience for all you.
Your game, to be blunt, looks like a student project (and it seems that two of
you are in fact students.) I don't usually fund games on Kickstarter unless
they're made by teams with clear track records or are very highly polished,
and there's nothing that jumps out at me from the Kickstarter page as really
differentiating your game from many others.

------
aangjie
I had a quick look, and my first thought was man those screenshots look like
they are from old video games. I get the difficulty of creating games that
runs on a variety of platforms, and that it will take some time, but I doubt
the average viewer, read the text past the screenshots. So my first advice is
to photoshop or re-create some of your screens, with a disclaimer it was for
illustration purposes.

------
lholden
Check out the kickstarter for FTL.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/64409699/ftl-faster-
tha...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/64409699/ftl-faster-than-light)

The FTL kickstarter started off demonstrating how excited they were to build
the game followed almost directly with information and footage of the core
mechanics. The game looked _fun_ before even getting past the first minute of
the video.

On the other hand, the presentation of your kickstarter just didn't do much
for me. I got through to about 3 minutes in the video before deciding stop
watching.

The main problem for me was that nothing in the presentation me made me want
to love either the game or the people behind it.

You call the game an action RPG... but the footage shown during the first 3
minutes that I watched involved mostly walking around and opening a chest. I'd
have much preferred to have seen some whitty dialog with an NPC or some of the
core game mechanics. This would have helped immensely as nothing that I saw
looked "action" or "rpg".

------
muyuu
Doesn't seem to me like the kind of project to fund via Kickstarter.

Get a demo working on other platforms and show it around. Run forums. And when
there's some traction, think of the best way to fund it.

Something like this is not going to find enough of its potential target
through a Kickstarter. Also, many potential customers may not be convinced
with the idea if they cannot try it.

------
yodhe
Probably not imho, but as they say where I live, "Shy bairns get nowt!" I
would say to me, it doesn't appeal visually, most of those similar projects I
have seen succeed in their funding tend to put a lot of time and resources
into making their kickstarter project look "wow!". Also I have read on various
occasions that like making games, kickstarter is an evolving learning process,
and you don't lose everything this time around by not getting a slice of the
pie. Thankfully fresh pies seem to get baked everyday in our economic system.
Once you learn to roll with the punches, and toughen up a bit (cause you ain't
failing you're learning) I am sure I will have the delight of one day being
entertained by one of your creations. Good luck (from a fellow homebrewer)

------
lnanek2
I would actually like more games like the old Start Flight and Star Control
and whatnot. I don't think I'm willing to fund something with such ugly
graphics, though. It's tough for me to even pick out the characters from the
backgrounds. Maybe you should hire a graphics artist?

------
egonraptor
I'm a long-time retro RPG gamer. After about a ~2 min glance at the page and
skipping around the video, I couldn't find a compelling reason it's better
than an average RPGMaker game. I'd look for successful pixel/retro
kickstarters and try to emulate what they did.

------
heeton
What marketing have you done so far? For the kickstarter, not just the game.

And to answer the question, your weakness can be shown as a strength. Rally
your team and do a big last minute pus: "This hidden gem of a game has only a
week left! Help get it funded!"

~~~
py23
In terms of marketing, we compiled a huge list of review
sites/subreddits/twitter profiles/email addresses/forums to promote to, trying
to personalise messages as much as possible. Also plugging like crazy on
Facebook.

Yeah that sounds like a good idea, we'll give one last push and see how it
goes. Thanks!

~~~
reboog711
If I google "Uplift Kickstarter" nothing comes up. So, I assume that your
attempt at getting reviews / articles / etc.. have failed. There appears to be
no web presence for this game.

Unlike others, I don't mind the retro graphics [although these are very retro
and that may hurt you]. I doubt anyone has heard of the game. This is a
marketing fail, so to speak.

I'll also add the folks talking in the video show no enthusiasm or energy. It
is a fairly boring video.

------
notfoss
I see a lot of people emphasizing on building a community and I agree that it
helps a lot, but community alone might not be enough to get you the amount you
would have preferred.

Below is an example of a flash based game with very simple graphics, which was
successfully funded, mainly because of a decent sized community behind it.
But, the developer still didn't get the amount he would have loved.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1554254835/learn-to-
fly...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1554254835/learn-to-fly-3)

------
chrisBob
Is it legal to sell your iOS promo codes that way? I am sure that is against
the terms of service, and to make matters worse those people won't be able to
review the game in the App Store.

------
gdewilde
Each campaign only runs for a limited time.

However, the kicker if you like, you can use as much time as you need to
gather the audience before running it.

At this point I see no other solution but to gather all your parents then make
them feel guilty.

Bake a cake, buy some bottles of cheap wine, hand written invitation cards,
then throw them an investors party.

There must be a presentation screen with slides on it, a speech must be
written about future careers and the parental influence therein.

It will be a hard sell but you wanted to learn about business.

~~~
cgriswald
That sounds a lot like the plot to Stepbrothers. : )

------
clavalle
What have you done outside of kickstarter to promote the project?

I think that is key.

The kickstarter is just the hub of a marketing push.

Have you pointed anyone on any forums, social media or blogs to your
kickstarter?

------
the_unknown
You may also want to reconsider your pricing structure. At approx $5 to get
the full game I do wonder why I should bother doing the Kickstarter. You
didn't mention the non-Kickstarter price so I'm going to assume it will be
approx the same. So I could probably just wait until the game succeeds and
pick it up for about the same cost - then I don't need to worry about the
game's progress or whether it fails in development.

------
Mikeb85
The game just isn't very compelling. I've seen better graphics in Ludum Dare
Compo games, and there's already other space exploration games out there
(Starbound for instance).

Just focus on finishing the game, and then sell it. Maybe try Greenlight on
Steam. It almost seems as though the game was an afterthought to your pitch
and campaign...

------
Mrb84
Potential issue:

There is another game already with this title -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Starchaser...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Starchaser.Uplift)

I tried to find reviews and news for your game with a web search, but this is
what came up.

------
igl
I think very few ppl can relate to this c64-style in 2014. You are making a
game, so your audience is very young.

I am 30 and i only remember the SNES RPGs to have left a impression on me. I
immediately thought of SOM/zelda when i read the title. ... just my 2 cent.
Good luck!

------
HelloNurse
On Kickstarter, the project description should convince the public that you
are able to deliver a fun game; unfortunately you give consistent hints of the
contrary. The public knows that software projects tend to fail, run late and
cost too much, and that games are often less than fun; videogames combine the
two sources of uncertainty and are one of the highest risk types of
Kickstarter project.

"However, about nine months ago, we decided that it would be preferable to
abandon AndEngine and rewrite the game from scratch, in a graphics framework
called LibGDX. This set us back quite a bit. However, we’re now at the stage
where the game is back to its original functionality"

On the "being able to deliver" axis, you represent yourself as slow (over 1
year for a demo might be acceptable, but 9 months for a rewrite are a lot,
smelling of part-time amateur development), prone to waste time with failed
experiments (and persisting despite technical problems), unrealistically
ambitious and/or unfocused (Windows and Mac and Linux and and iOS and Android?
When high budget companies choose between Android and iOS?). Consider what the
numerous software developers and software project managers on HN are likely to
think of rewriting software from scratch, regardless of your sound technical
reasons.

"The game plays like a cross between A Link to the Past and Mass Effect, and
takes some inspiration from Iain M. Banks’ Culture novels - along with
whatever else can be scraped from an imagination fired by years of reading
brilliant science fiction. Gameplay focuses around Ra’s ability to use magic,
and the player can find many new spells as they explore the game’s universe.
It’s not all action, though - players will come up against a variety of
puzzles, ranging from mildly vexing to fiendishly tricky."

On the "fun game" axis, you have very little to show. You sure like your game,
but TELLING it's fun is vastly different from SHOWING it's fun. Descriptions
like this one are simply too generic to suggest how well you are meeting the
stated objectives. At least for me, the inexplicably low resolution graphics
are particularly troublesome: whether they are the bizarre product of strange
tastes or just a cheap and ugly placeholder, the concern over their quality
projects on all other aspects of the game. If an artist thinks that much
smaller sprites than on the Atari 2600 are appropriate for HD screens,
explaining how and why it's the best choice for your game needs to be a very
important part of your message, or the public will assume the worst (you
aren't giving the due attention to graphics and/or you are unable or unwilling
to draw anything better).

------
smartician
One crucial question is left unanswered: What do you need the money for? Why
should I pledge now, if I could just wait with my purchase until it's
finished?

------
steele
As students, I don't see how injecting money is going to make this
faster/better unless you pay people to take your classes and exams.

------
wellboy
For Kickstarter, it's all about getting PR. That's what you should spend all
your energy on.

~~~
ada1981
You can try [http://prmatch.com](http://prmatch.com) for pay-for-results pr
and free tools to help with your kickstarter.

Also, sign up over at AcademyOfCrowdfunding.com for the free training.

Reach out directly to me as we have a program to help reboot failed
kickstarters.

You can try a couple of these tactics to see if it will help last minute:

\- email all the backers you have and ask them to increase contribution and
spread the word.

\- find a few companies who might be good sponsors and call them directly and
pitch them on a $10k package -- this has worked for some of my clients who had
failing projects. You structure sponsorship package basically.

\- do a last minute PR push

\- create an event and the ticket price is via donation to your campaign

Again, if you don't hit 50% in week 1 or 2 (30 day campaign) you should be
going into emergency mode, this is very last minute but you could still pull
out a win. Go hard for the week, then do a comprehensive post-morteum, and
find a pro to help you plan a reboot strategy.

Happy to give you a free session to analyze your work to date and make some
suggestions.

Anthony @ 175g . Com

~~~
picomancer
This comment is mostly speaking to the author of the parent post, who seems to
be a founder of prmatch.com [1].

I think OP represents an underserved market -- people who have a great product
idea [2] and want to crowdfund, but don't have a clue about how to do
marketing. For crowdfunding, it would be very helpful if the PR folks are
rewarded with a percentage [3] of the crowdfunding proceeds when the campaign
is successful, rather than cash up front -- this fits the "pay-for-
performance" philosophy. And it helps entrepreneurs get another form of
feedback -- if no marketers are interested in your product, it may be a sign
that your product is so bad it's unmarketable, or your crowdfunding goal is
too high, or your reward for the marketer is too low.

Also, "creating a press wishlist" assumes the customer knows something about
marketing already. This may be fine for customers who are migrating from other
advertising options, but it sounds like a place where people like OP would
need hand-holding. I know little about marketing myself, so if I was hiring a
marketing expert, I would certainly want to get their input as to the most
cost-effective places to put ads or try to get press.

I guess it comes down to whether you're trying to target (A) people who are
familiar with marketing, already know what they want, and are just having
trouble finding it, or (B) people who have good products but are total noobs
when it comes to marketing.

I think types (A) and (B) are both big enough markets to justify your platform
catering to both of them, especially if the PR freelancers have a way to
distinguish between (A) and (B) type clients (some freelancers might only want
to work with one type of client, and it may be a negative experience all
around if they get matched to the other type). But it seems like the current
website copy is targeted more toward the (A) type.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6649911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6649911)

[2] Judging from other comments in this thread, the OP's product idea may need
some refinement.

[3] A fixed reward amount would also be possible, but a percentage reward
encourages the marketer to keep working and hit stretch goals after the
minimum funding goal is reached.

------
kaeluka
This is not really helpful, but I love the music sample! Sounds great.

